

Ask HN: Review my startup - typehello.com - herclia

-Have you ever wanted to meet or chat with other people browsing the same website as yours?<p>-Have you ever wanted to do a quick real-time chat with someone browsing the same e-commerce website you are in, for a second opinion on a product you plan to buy (say a TV on Amazon or a dress in Macys or a smartphone in AT&amp;T website)?<p>-Have you ever wanted to discuss in real-time, some breaking news or sports news or a new product launch on a webpage with other people reading the same article?<p>-Welcome to TypeHello.<p>-Using TypeHello anyone can create a ad-hoc chat room to message friends or meet new people who are browsing the same website as yours. TypeHello makes any webpage truly social.<p>-If you want an on-demand Social Network, Meet people on any website without Friend Requests and no pesky Ads. You have come to the right place. No Installation necessary. We use Bookmarklet technology.<p>-And There is more If interested head over to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.typehello.com&#x2F;<p>-We are interested to hear your feedback :-)
======
marco-fiset
This looks pretty awesome. I will sure try it out.

